# New to EI ?



## Notator (7 Mar 2013)

Can some one point me in the direction or a list of chemicals I need...
The measurements I would need... I do have a brand new set of gram scales!

I've been reading through the posts on this section for ages and have found it difficult to find a starting point - it seems to get complicated really quick! I'm not trying to be lazy, I'm just blinded by so much in depth knowledge and so many competing views.

I know that some companies sell "ready to mix" packs - is this the best way for a beginner to go?

I have a 250 litre tank, heavily planted, 4x T5HO lights arranged paired. 2 lights are on for 6.5 hours per day with the other two coming on for an hour in the middle.
Substrate is Molar Clay and Amazonia currently change 30% water weekly. Our tap water is high in Nitrates at around 60ppm.

I'd really appreciate any help from anyone,
Thanks!


----------



## anttthony (7 Mar 2013)

Have a look at aquarium plant foods ei starter kit. everything you need think it's about 18 quid easy to mix too.think it tells you the mix you need on the website delivery is very quick aswel

ant


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2013)

Here is the link: Starter Kits - Dry Chemicals - Fertilisers


----------



## Notator (7 Mar 2013)

BOOM - there ya go, all on one page! Thanks folks - In my defence I did say I'd seen "ready to mix" packs but it's scary for a newbie!
Sometimes the forum is TOO good - there is SO much to learn!

Input much appreciated, thanks again,
Jerry


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2013)

Hi Jerry, you can buy the dry salts in bulk and mix your own too if you so wish


----------



## Notator (7 Mar 2013)

The problem with that Paulo is I don't know exactly what to buy - for example there is a sticky warning about different things available on a well known
auction site...
I'd like to buy my own and mix them up - but maybe I'm best leaving that to the experts!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2013)

You also have the Kits from Fluidsensor: TNC EI Kits : FluidsensorOnline.com, The Nutrient Solution

Customized for hard and soft water, one year supply


----------



## Notator (8 Mar 2013)

Cheers Paulo, those look very intersting too...
Can I ask - how do you store them - ready made / mix as you go / batches?


----------



## ian_m (8 Mar 2013)

Forget gram scales, I use the much cheaper teaspoonful to do my EI mixes. Exact to gram amount doesn't really matter, as long as you are consistent with your mixes, so you can see how your plants behave. I have strengthened my EI mixes as I have noticed as my tank is getting full of plants, some of the plants are not growing as fast as they once did. Using 1 1/2 teaspoons where I used to use 1 has returned the plants to full green and speed. The teaspoons I am using are not very deep, so may have been under dosing originally.

Considering all the sources of errors in mixing, is your tank really 200litre ? did you deduct the volume of substrate ? how much has evaporated ?, what volume is in your filter ? (my filter is 12litres on a 180litre tank, so 7% underestimate of water volume there), your salts might be damp (therefore heavier), your tap water might be high nitrate and/or phosphate in the first place, you might spill the salts all over the worktop as mixing . So as you see sources of error are many and quite large.

I try to follow the mix from AquariumPlantFood.co.uk.

I mix up 1 litre batches at a time and dose using an automatic pump, so don't have to remember to dose each day. Generally have one mix being pumped and another mix ready to go. Last ages on my 180litre tank. I dose at approximately the volume recommended by AquariumPlantFood.co.uk.
DIY dual peristaltic dosing pump with alternate switching. | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Notator (8 Mar 2013)

Thanks Ian - that's very helpful.
That's what I'm finding difficult really is the dosing - I've been religeously measuring fluid ferts (all Seachem) and I think it's just the "concept" of being a little "roougher" with the measurements that is scaring me!

PS - Oh- and I KNOW this is VERY sad, but the water volume in my tank is 232 litres to drain it back to damp substrate. I know 'cos I measured it. I do know that's a bit tragic. 
PPS - LOVE your dosing pump build - beyond my skills range I'm afraid, ever considered going into business??


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Mar 2013)

Notator said:


> I've been religeously measuring fluid ferts


This is false religion.

Do not try to bend the spoon. That's impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth.

Cheers,


----------



## Notator (8 Mar 2013)

HeeHee - I know Clive - I'm suprised it took you this long to tell me off!!!! I've read a lot of your posts on the the subjects of myths and misunderstanding like addiction to testing kits!

I'm trying to follow your path Sensei !


It's just that "messing about with chemicals" was something heavily discouraged by my parents ever since I tried to grow some crystals and splattered copper sulphate all over our kitchen
when the jar exploded!
Slightly more seriously but related - If I buy the bottled stuff and follow the instructions I feel safe. I know that you have great knowledge on the subject of plants/fertilisers but I don't. I'm a newbie that's
having a go and I've been trying to learn for just over a year now - I spend hours reading up stuff on this forum - but the chemistry bit does leave me confused and I'm nervous that I'll kill all my plants and my
fish!

TO give an example...

In the beginning there was a tank. And I thought the tank was good.
Then I saw pictures of other tanks, and so it came to pass that the diver and the shipwreck were smited with terrible vengence.
And lo, it also came to pass that the clown puke gravel was destroyed and turned to amazonia.
At this time there came a gathering, a conclave - a forum.
And The Forum said that amazonia was good.
Next came The Plants, and The Plants were good.
And the day and night were separated and came to be called the photo-period.
And the photoperiod was good and The Algae was banished to another place.

Later it came to pass that gas was discovered and called Carbon Dioxide, and it gave more life.
The Gas was made using good yeast and plastic bottles as written in The Forum, and The Forum spoke and sayeth that it was good too.
But yay The Forum spoke again and sayeth - Yay, although ye have The Gas your Gas is not PURE and so came the time of the Extinguisher.
Now The Gas was pure, and verily did The Plants Prosper and Grow. And The Forum said it was good.

Now comes the time of EI for it is written that estimating is the righteous path and should be followed...


I have to go now - I really need to talk to my psychiatrist.


----------



## thelats1981 (8 Mar 2013)

Jerry, I'm new to EI as well. It's daunting at first, and feels like complicated science (coming from someone with a degree in Environmental Science this is ironic(?)) The premise is to ensure that nutrients are no longer a factor in the growth of your plants, that is to make sure they have more than enough. You cannot go wrong with one of the sponsors kits, which come with easy to follow (eg. dosage per 50 litres) instructions. If you go over, no issue. If you go slightly under, no issue. There are so many knowledgeable people on this forum its ridiculous, also without the petty, self important squabbling you get on some of the other forums. I wouldn't even worry about sourcing your own bulk dry salts yet, seriously, we spend £3 on a pint (568.26100 ml) of beer- thats about 3 months worth of ferts from the sponsors. Good luck with your tanks + EI.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Mar 2013)

Notador stop sniffing those dry salts  they are for the plants in the tank!


----------



## Notator (8 Mar 2013)

LMAO @ thelats - does beer work too ? I've been drinking it for years and the growth around my mid-region is awesome... !!!!

Thanks for the reassurance - I do find it a bit daunting sometimes ( you wouldn't belive how far away from me I was holding the fire extinguisher the first time I opened it into the new regulator for example!)
All the chemistry is beyond me - I have tried to learn it but I just can't seem to get it all into my head!

I'm definitely going to go with one of the sponsors "ready to mix" packs to start off with, get some measuring spoons and give it whirl starting next week! *gulp* lol


----------



## Notator (8 Mar 2013)

Sorry London...I just saw a pile of white powder and thought to myself..why not? 

And apologies to any of the worlds major religeons I MAY have borrowed from.
( At least I didn't say "There is ONLY the Estimitive Index, and CEG is it's prophet.)
((Oh, bugger.))


----------



## thelats1981 (8 Mar 2013)

Beers packed with CO2. Just don't mix stella with Betta's or there could be a potential domestic issue. TBH you don't even need to worry about measuring spoons, just keep the levels fairly similar each time and all is good! I think the beauty of EI is that chemistry isn't important, unless you are trying to market something which is dirt cheap to make as an 'executive solution'!


----------



## Notator (8 Mar 2013)

thelats1981 said:


> Beers packed with CO2. Just don't mix stella with Betta's or there could be a potential domestic issue. !


 
- Laughing like a donkey! Last thing you need to give a fish with a reputation for fighting is Stella


----------



## Notator (8 Mar 2013)

But I have given my Bacopa crushed Viagra at the roots - it now grows straight up.


----------



## thelats1981 (8 Mar 2013)

haha, awkward banter about stem plants. I suppose normally it's unexplained to find a stiff fish in your tank, this would be a Mulder and Scully moment.


----------



## Notator (10 Mar 2013)

Well, I've taken the plunge and ordered a starter kit from on of our sponsors - Aquarium Plant Food UK
Now if it all goes 'orribly wrong... I'm going to blame CEG4048


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Mar 2013)

OK, fair enough, but do I get the credit if everything goes 'orribly right?

Cheers,


----------



## Notator (10 Mar 2013)

'Course not - if it goes right it's obviously something I must have done!

Oh alright -seeing as it's you - and you know how many times you've helped me out!

As always - really appreciate the input!

Serious question though - when my chemicals arrive next week will it be ok to just stop my current system with the ready made Seachem liquid ferts and "switch"...
Or do I need to introduce them gradually?
(Logic tells me to just switch but I just thought I'd better ask - after all..consistency is the key..!)


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2013)

Just go for it. There is no need to do anything gradually with NPK & Traces, just chuck the powders into the tank or make up you water mix and dump it in.
CO2 is a different story of course, but you never need to worry about these powders. They are just food.

Cheers,


----------

